# Creating a basic pattern in wood using Jigsaw tool



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)

Before starting to carve a block of wood, the design is drawn on the wood first. Then the design is cut out with a large scroll saw. (we call it a Jigsaw tool). This process will help the wood carvers visualize the patterns on the wood and make their job easier. 
The Jigsaw blades have a shape quite similar to that of a scroll saw while performing the same function by moving up and down along the vertical axis. Depending on the material and the thickness of the material to be cut, you can change the different Jigsaw blades accordingly, so this is considered to be a very versatile tool. 
the Jigsaw machine can be used to cut in any direction to create a very diverse profile in wood. Then the wood carvers will do their magic with their carving tools to create works of art in wood.


----------

